

Tim Cook: Pro-discrimination ‘religious freedom’ laws are dangerous - colinismyname
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/pro-discrimination-religious-freedom-laws-are-dangerous-to-america/2015/03/29/bdb4ce9e-d66d-11e4-ba28-f2a685dc7f89_story.html

======
michaelpinto
To me personally this speaks well for the personal integrity of Tim, and the
tech industry at large. As an urban New Yorker when he came out I was
personally shocked by the negative comments (or maybe just stupid comments)
that I'd read online in the comments section of high profile business
publications. What disappointed me wasn't the comments from socially backwards
nations, but from my fellow Americans. Or maybe it wasn't shock, but extreme
disappointment.

I wish leaders in other industries would speak out, and show some
leadership...

------
sergiotapia
This was already flagged off of the front page earlier today.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9287287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9287287)

